# GPB shirts?



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

curious if there will be shirts made for the site.. something like the site and dog outline up top across the chest and the saying up top across the back of the shirt


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo Clint that would be awesome, i would totally sport a GP shirt.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i would wear it anytime i walked the dogs or went to a bully/pit bull show


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

like this.. but i'd want one in black.. its the only color shirts i wear... lol

for black shirts the black lettering would just be reversed to white


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I would do the same thing Clint, for sure


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I want one!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Who pup is silhouette anyway? Anyone know? lol I agree the shirts are cool


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I would definitely want one too!
Then when people want to be all rude, I can go hey, if you want to find out what their really like, come talk to the folks over at GPB!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Totally would sport it!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd totally wear one


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd buy one for myself,and for a few friends and family who love the breed as well.


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

I would wear it even though I don't have me a dog yet. But to support the good people of this site, and the good natured dog called, the pitbull.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i'd deff rock it


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Heck yeah!

Im down! Oops...I mean I support.

I would actually buy 4 of them to give to my whole family


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I will add one to my bday list too


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

thats freakin awesome... cafepress? LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

we were talking about the idea some time ago; and I made some models for the forum staff to consider..

I would want one and want it signed by certain forum members as well as dogmen and women of legendary status.. then we got all into coffee mugs and the options are endless with $, it would be cool to support our online APBT club so to speak..


































I design tshirts and sell them on the side; I have spiritual symbols and what not and I have a slogan that goes with it. Does pretty well; also was asked to design shirts for yoga club..

You can change the silouette and use a silouette of your dog too! but then thats LOGO infrindgment .. just showing that the options are endless..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

cEElint said:


> like this.. but i'd want one in black.. its the only color shirts i wear... lol
> 
> for black shirts the black lettering would just be reversed to white


:clap::clap::clap: I like the logo seperated.. Looks good.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I dont like big logos, I like the small centered ones or a blank front with the logo on the sleeve.. or to the right where a pocket would be... but thats just me... Like I said the options are endless.. and yeah designing a logo so people could just go to the tshirt website and order the shirt, flips the owner I think like 3 dollars a shirt or something.. Idea worth activating.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think we need some pink baby doll T's for the girls


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

cee where you get that shirt design software thing? could this be in black w/ white letters too?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

kg420 said:


> I think we need some pink baby doll T's for the girls


LOL! Krystal I was just going to say that until I saw you already did!! But I would still do a black or white one as well!! I would be proud to wear a GP shirt!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

zohawn said:


> cee where you get that shirt design software thing? could this be in black w/ white letters too?


i googled tshirt canvas and went into photoshop w/ it


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yes it can be black and white, or any color that the tshirt company offers..


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

with cafepress there could be multiple designs to choose from.. so everyone would be happy


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

heck, i may just have one made myself because i'd want a quality shirt that fit good and im not sure of cafepress' quality.. as long as i'm not selling them there shouldnt be a problem w/ that


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> LOL! Krystal I was just going to say that until I saw you already did!! But I would still do a black or white one as well!! I would be proud to wear a GP shirt!


Oooo a black one with a pink pit would be cool too


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'd want the dog outline to be in orange w/ white lettering on a black shirt


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

black and white.. or red white and blue here


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I have to have some pink


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Any color works for me, as long as it's on V-neck in which case I would replace my entire wardrobe with GP V-neck t-shirts. JS.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i'd have to have clints and the third one fh posted on black with the dog and the writing being like a lighter forest green with pit bull in white. it'd be like a subliminal message kinda seeing as people associate white with pure/good


----------

